# NS PROTO: Genenesis, cartel, union force, salomon hologram??? Ahh



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys, help needed.
Got myself a proto hd (which everyone seems to be ripping into at the moment but i'll try and remain positive about it :blink

Need some help deciding bindings.
50% Freeride (groomers, bit of pow) 50% park.

Was thinking of the burton genesis but concerned they are gunna be flimsy and subsequently not very reponsive. Don't wanna sink the cash if they're not gunna be good all-rounders. Had also considered cartels but no colourways I want atm (I know, I know, colour/design comes last :bowdown

Currently have k2 forumula (2011 or 2012?) but am not a big fan of them to be honest. 

Any idea/opinions/suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

The Burton Genesis are the freaking bomb. My favorite binding of all time. Rode them on a stiff ass Billy Goat yesterday and give them the highest props possible. You really cannot go wrong. :thumbsup:

Edit: I have only ever ridden Nows and Cartels.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Skip the Genisis if you plan on riding park. I've seen too many breaking issues. My vote would be for the Force, with the Cartel a close second. The only issue I have with the Cartel is it being a unibody and it limits stance options. 

I have no experience with the Holograms.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> The Burton Genesis are the freaking bomb. My favorite binding of all time. Rode them on a stiff ass Billy Goat yesterday and give them the highest props possible. You really cannot go wrong. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: I have only ever ridden Nows and Cartels.


Well that's a glowing report. Quite responsive then?
And you are in no-way a burton rep? Ha 
Thanks


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Skip the Genisis if you plan on riding park. I've seen too many breaking issues. My vote would be for the Force, with the Cartel a close second. The only issue I have with the Cartel is it being a unibody and it limits stance options.
> 
> I have no experience with the Holograms.


Hm... Well I've tried the cartel in the past and They were certainly better than the k2 formula. A little on the stiffer side though (2012 model). 

What's been the problems on the genesis, the highback breaking? The hammock thing does look fragile. 

Will have a read into the union force.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Hi guys, help needed.
> Got myself a proto hd (which everyone seems to be ripping into at the moment but i'll try and remain positive about it :blink
> 
> Need some help deciding bindings.
> ...


You did not mention what you did not like about your current setup. So made several comments addressing different areas.

I have the Proto CT and it is not a Freeride board. It is a fast turning mid flex board with lots of feel; enabling you to do park and other areas of the mountain. If you want to go fast, I'd get a cambered board.

A softer binding like the Hologram will allow you to tweak your moves but maybe to soft for you on a mid flex board. Yes, I've got the Holograms and must mention, don't over tighten the straps to get more response. I don't like them on my Proto.

I don't have the Union Forces but they are a good possibility and close to the K2 Formula in flex.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nito said:


> You did not mention what you did not like about your current setup. So made several comments addressing different areas.
> 
> I have the Proto CT and it is not a Freeride board. It is a fast turning mid flex board with lots of feel; enabling you to do park and other areas of the mountain. If you want to go fast, I'd get a cambered board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. The proto sounds pretty fun though, just what I'm after. I sized up to the 157 (at 175lbs) so it'd be a little more suited to freeride/speed. 

Sounds to me like the holograms wouldn't be the bet choice. 
Any thoughts on the genesis?

My k2 formulas are alright but the able strap ratchets slip, which causes pressure points as have to tighten them up. The highback adjustment has always been a bit of a hassle too. 

I've never tried a union binding so a little hesitant to jump in and get them (I can't demo as live nowhere near a hill). Burton cartels have been fine in the past though, nothing amazing but felt fine.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nito said:


> A softer binding like the Hologram will allow you to tweak your moves but maybe to soft for you on a mid flex board. Yes, I've got the Holograms and must mention, don't over tighten the straps to get more response. I don't like them on my Proto.
> .


Thank you. Just saved me some money. Was thinking of a pair for a mid-flexing board. That soft eh? I thought they were soft tip to tail but responsive edge to edge.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Skip the Genisis if you plan on riding park. I've seen too many breaking issues. My vote would be for the Force, with the Cartel a close second. The only issue I have with the Cartel is it being a unibody and it limits stance options.
> 
> I have no experience with the Holograms.


What do you think of the Forces vs. Contact Pros? Be on a board similar to the Proto/


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Skip the Genisis if you plan on riding park. I've seen too many breaking issues.


Not surprising. The first time I saw the Genesis, the first thing I said was, "Didn't Burton learn anything from the Triad?" Lots of people loved the Triad binding (I'm one of them - I still have Triads on my Charlie Slasher) but that highback was notorious for breaking. The Genesis looks like it uses version 2.0 of the Triad highback. Maybe they're completely different, but damned if they don't look very similar.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have holograms on my proto HD. I also have the forces. The forces would be good for free ride while the hologram feels better for freestyle. I put them both on the HD and the force has a solid feel while the hologram felt surfy but both have excellent heel toe response. 

I like the hologram because of my riding style. Took a little getting use to but I will be selling the forces now. 

I still wanna try the genesis out but I will be patient till the opportunity arrives. 

With all this different tech you really need to figure out what you want out of the bindings.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I have holograms on my proto HD. I also have the forces. The forces would be good for free ride while the hologram feels better for freestyle. I put them both on the HD and the force has a solid feel while the hologram felt surfy but both have excellent heel toe response.
> 
> I like the hologram because of my riding style. Took a little getting use to but I will be selling the forces now.
> 
> ...


Hm, shame they don't do the colourway in your profile pic... looks sick. Although reading about that version there seemed to be problems with the toestraps getting stuck and slipping? Also wondered if they're a heavy binding.

Now considering the rome 390. 

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings, Blue - Large/X-Large


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've enjoyed Malavita's on mine the last 100 days or so.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The toe strap was a pain in the ass to release but another member on here shared his secret trick and now they are easy to release. The ladders and ratchets and straps are my favorite part of the forces, they crank down in like 3 clicks and are comfy and durable ass hell. 

I've never tried the 390 but it's a bulky binding.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I've enjoyed Malavita's on mine the last 100 days or so.


Interesting that burton rank the malavita and genesis as same response rating... I thought the malavita was more park focused.
What riding type you into?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> The toe strap was a pain in the ass to release but another member on here shared his secret trick and now they are easy to release. The ladders and ratchets and straps are my favorite part of the forces, they crank down in like 3 clicks and are comfy and durable ass hell.
> 
> I've never tried the 390 but it's a bulky binding.


Hah, secrets, living up to your name.
Yeah I like the durability and the customer service if anything does break.
Not sure whether they'd be better than the genesis but then again they are a whole lot cheaper...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

all-mountain freestyle I guess. I'm old so I don't spin much, but I do 180s and go for as much air as I can anywhere, butters, switch...I hit the park a couple times a day but not much. If we had a jumpline I'd hit it alot.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> all-mountain freestyle I guess. I'm old so I don't spin much, but I do 180s and go for as much air as I can anywhere, butters, switch...I hit the park a couple times a day but not much. If we had a jumpline I'd hit it alot.


Sounds similar to my riding although I hit the park a little more.
Will consider the malavitas. Guess they're more freestyle than the cartels anyway.

Sad to admit it, but how kickass the genesis look on the proto is influencing my decision... Compared to plain black bindings anyway. :blink::blush:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My girl has the new escapades and she is literally goo goo about them. Every run we take, once we get to the lift lines she starts telling me how awesome they ride and feel. I'm like ok damn it I get it, they are fucking awesome. Getting on my nerves. 

Escapade=genesis. Same binding



I would definitely go vita before cartel.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> My girl has the new escapades and she is literally goo goo about them. Every run we take, once we get to the lift lines she starts telling me how awesome they ride and feel. I'm like ok damn it I get it, they are fucking awesome. Getting on my nerves.
> 
> Escapade=genesis. Same binding
> 
> ...


Vita over genesis though?

More park orientated you mean, or better in general?

And wow, what does she like about the ride enough to be this excited? cos I want that.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Sounds similar to my riding although I hit the park a little more.
> Will consider the malavitas. Guess they're more freestyle than the cartels anyway.
> 
> Sad to admit it, but how kickass the genesis look on the proto is influencing my decision... Compared to plain black bindings anyway. :blink::blush:


Don't be afraid to admit it. There are graphics on gear for a reason. Just don't sacrifice performance for aesthetics but if you have two equally capable bindings and one looks great/matches your gear, fuck it, don't be ashamed of it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Don't be afraid to admit it. There are graphics on gear for a reason. Just don't sacrifice performance for aesthetics but if you have two equally capable bindings and one looks great/matches your gear, fuck it, don't be ashamed of it.


I've been guilty of this. Me and my boy just swapped boards, his Cobra for my Proto. I think the Cobra is ugly as fuck and as much as I hate to admit it, the graphics of the Proto definitely swayed my decision. The Cobra is definitely the board better suited for my riding style.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I have holograms on my proto HD. I also have the forces. The forces would be good for free ride while the hologram feels better for freestyle. I put them both on the HD and the force has a solid feel while the hologram felt surfy but both have excellent heel toe response.
> 
> I like the hologram because of my riding style. Took a little getting use to but I will be selling the forces now.
> 
> ...


The Hologram isn't too mushy on your proto? I do plan on slashing/buttering as well as once in a while hauling some ass (for my old ass hauling is relative ... 40-50mph max on an iphone GPS).

Did you find the forces too rigid for low speed buttering etc?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Don't be afraid to admit it. There are graphics on gear for a reason. Just don't sacrifice performance for aesthetics but if you have two equally capable bindings and one looks great/matches your gear, fuck it, don't be ashamed of it.


Haha fair enough. Yeah, if i'm honest I'm put off the cartel/malavita by the fact that none of the colours go with the board except black. Whereas green machine genesis go ridiculously well...



linvillegorge said:


> I've been guilty of this. Me and my boy just swapped boards, his Cobra for my Proto. I think the Cobra is ugly as fuck and as much as I hate to admit it, the graphics of the Proto definitely swayed my decision. The Cobra is definitely the board better suited for my riding style.


So you got a proto now? Or swapped and have a cobra?
That's cool either way, would love to swap fear around as easily as that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> So you got a proto now? Or swapped and have a cobra?
> That's cool either way, would love to swap fear around as easily as that.


Had a 157 Proto, now have a 158 Cobra. After swapping for the day, we both agreed that we were better off with the others' board, so we just traded. We ride together a lot and have known each other for years, so we'll probably end up flip flopping them back and forth. Hey, it works.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Had a 157 Proto, now have a 158 Cobra. After swapping for the day, we both agreed that we were better off with the others' board, so we just traded. We ride together a lot and have known each other for years, so we'll probably end up flip flopping them back and forth. Hey, it works.


Ah right sweet... I don't mind the cobra graphics to be fair. Stick some red bindings on there and you're sorted.
What did you have on the proto?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux TT30s. I just popped them right on the Cobra. The Cobra and Proto have pretty similar flex, so any binding that works for one should work pretty well with the other.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The thing I realized is everyone has a different style and a different preference. So I'll just share mine. 

First off the proto is a powerful freestyle board. It's easy to get the tip and tail up flexing between the bindings but once you start into the cambered flex areas it becomes very powerful and springy and requires a little strength/weight depending how heavy you are but has a very stable butter. 

The force controls/man handles the board a little better but is too rigged for my style of riding. It holds your boot into position which caused a little discomfort after a full rotation going into my second. But it's a solid ride. 

The hologram has a sick tip to tail flex which feels like your not even wearing bindings. That's definitely not for everyone. But it matches me perfect. Edge to edge control was on point and I took a couple hot laps at full speed and they performed excellent. 

One binding might be perfect for you but terrible for someone else. 
If you like a solid ride then union is good. 
If you want a soft tip to tail ride hologram is good. 
If you want a damp comfortable responsive ride genesis is good (that's just a guess tho). 

Riding style and preference is what separates them.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The Holograms(just over mid flex more all mtn) are softer toe to tail but the districts(just under mid flex more park) are softer then the holograms. I personally like the holograms over the tt30 cause I can press and tweak my board when I want. These type of bindings like the NOW line bindings take a little bit to get used to like anything that is different from what you first rode on. I like rome, burton, flux and ride bindings a lot but really they are very similar and with NOW and the new salomon bindings I feel reborn on my boards. No I don’t work for any of these companies I just ride a lot and love the new tech.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> The thing I realized is everyone has a different style and a different preference. So I'll just share mine.
> 
> One binding might be perfect for you but terrible for someone else.
> If you like a solid ride then union is good.
> ...


Yeah I like the sound of the genesis so might just spend the $$ and go for it. I will be riding park but if I manage to move out for a season will probably be getting a "park" setup so only need them for park for this season.



readimag said:


> The Holograms(just over mid flex more all mtn) are softer toe to tail but the districts(just under mid flex more park) are softer then the holograms. I personally like the holograms over the tt30 cause I can press and tweak my board when I want. These type of bindings like the NOW line bindings take a little bit to get used to like anything that is different from what you first rode on. I like rome, burton, flux and ride bindings a lot but really they are very similar and with NOW and the new salomon bindings I feel reborn on my boards. No I don’t work for any of these companies I just ride a lot and love the new tech.


I had thought about NOW actually... any idea which model might suit? Heard good things. Any expereicne on genesis? thanks


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the NOW selects are what you are looking for more then the other two. I rode the genesis last year on my blacklist and evo. I loved the response and feel till I tried the NOW and holograms lol then I never looked back and that is all I own now. For me like I said this is what I felt was missing before when I rode I like that feel of skate/ surf feel from my board.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

readimag said:


> I think the NOW selects are what you are looking for more then the other two. I rode the genesis last year on my blacklist and evo. I loved the response and feel till I tried the NOW and holograms lol then I never looked back and that is all I own now. For me like I said this is what I felt was missing before when I rode I like that feel of skate/ surf feel from my board.


So they were good compared to other brands but the NOW/salomon blew them out of the water.

Not sure how radical a change I need/want at the moment myself :dunno:

Will have a look into the NOW selects... thanks!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally think they did more for me then the burtons did that is why I ride them now. Also I ride a stiffer boot so those bindings help me in the park more but still have what I want for the rest of the mtn. Like everyone says here they are some and others will hate them, if you like the LOCKED in feeling really tight bindings give you. These bindings are not for you are you will feel like you are not attached to the board at first.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the opposite feelings about the NOW bindings. Initially I thought they were pretty good as it was a chunder type day and I was blasting through alot of chunkies, but as the year went on, I didn't really get the hype. I am the only person to date that has not had a love affair with the NOW bindings. My friend loves them so much I think he plans to replace everything with the Now bindings. I took off the NOWs, strapped on the Genesis, and what a difference. I finally have the ride that I am looking for. Its called different strokes for different folks and this is why there are so many contrasting opinions on these forums. So for the people who come down hard on those asking simple questions, they need to chill out. This is a freaking expensive game and when you buy a pair of $300 dollar bindings and don't love them, its pretty disheartening. And you simply cannot compare the quality build of the Genesis vs other offerings. I am a Burton fanboy with bindings, a K2 fanboy with boots.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ yep that is why there are so many makers out there everyone wants something different. I have to change the bushings out a lot depending on what I am doing with the NOW bindings kind of sucks but I do love them in pow.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wish I could have the super cushy foot bed, hammock highback/strap and the double take ratchet/ladders on the genesis and mix in the shadow fit and I'd be the happiest person alive.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Hm, shame they don't do the colourway in your profile pic... looks sick. Although reading about that version there seemed to be problems with the toestraps getting stuck and slipping? Also wondered if they're a heavy binding.
> 
> Now considering the rome 390.
> 
> Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings, Blue - Large/X-Large


The 390 Boss is what I rode on my Proto HDX last season. They're also what I'll be riding this season. They match up with the Proto very well. They are a tad bit heavier than some other bindings, but it's pretty negligible and you won't notice it while riding.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Thank you. Just saved me some money. Was thinking of a pair for a mid-flexing board. That soft eh? I thought they were soft tip to tail but responsive edge to edge.


The Proto is fast edge to edge, that's why I thought the Holograms would work. But if I twist flex or do anything else, it was just to soft. I'm thinking about getting a park board and think they would make a great match.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

What boots are you riding, also salomon just came out with the quantum from what I hear it is stiff.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Yeah I like the sound of the genesis so might just spend the $$ and go for it. I will be riding park but if I manage to move out for a season will probably be getting a "park" setup so only need them for park for this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought about NOW actually... any idea which model might suit? Heard good things. Any expereicne on genesis? thanks


Mystery and Read are correct about the ride being personal. For example, Read and I are exact opposite opinion on bindings; TT30 and Hologram.

On another note, I love the Now IPO on my Heritage but haven't tried it on my Proto.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

readimag said:


> What boots are you riding, also salomon just came out with the quantum from what I hear it is stiff.


My soft boots are Forum Tramps and my stiff boots are Celcius Cirrus.

Actually, I was looking for soft bindings that were responsive. Funny because I like the Flux TT30 and they don't fit your riding style. But I'm loving the Now IPO.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I found with my soft boots I hated the feel of the hologram and ipo's there was to much slop. My boots are stiffer and I love it cause I have the response edge to edge and softer toe to tail in the holograms.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

readimag said:


> ^ yep that is why there are so many makers out there everyone wants something different. I have to change the bushings out a lot depending on what I am doing with the NOW bindings kind of sucks but I do love them in pow.


Yeah don't think changing out the bushings would suit more... Another thing for me to mess about with instead of concentrating on riding. 

Thinking the genesis are the way to go at the moment.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Reeeeeety then.

It's a toss up between the union force (seafoam 2014) or the burton genesis (2014 green machine).

I'm gunna drop the order in with the local shop tomorrow so final decision needed.

I am very much tempted by the genesis for the comfort, ratchets and look HOWEVER I am pretty concerned they may be too soft? Can anyone confirm how soft they are for freeride compared to maybe the cartel (or forces).

I will then let this thread die and leave y'all in peace. :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The proto is not a freeride board so you don't need to worry if either of these bindings will be good for freeriding purposes. That being said either can be used for freeriding based on the rider's preference for their feel and compatibility with their style. The hologram is realalistically a park binding, the cartel and genesis have comparable responsiveness and the force is pretty middle of the road do anything binding as well.

You're really over thinking this, nothing like a little paralysis by analysis


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

bseracka said:


> The proto is not a freeride board so you don't need to worry if either of these bindings will be good for freeriding purposes. That being said either can be used for freeriding based on the rider's preference for their feel and compatibility with their style.


Thanks. 
but as I'll be using it as an all mountain board, at least for now it makes sense to get an all mountain binding on there. 
If I stuck flimsy park bindings on I doubt it'd be as responsive/effective outside the park. That being said, burton rates the genesis at 6/10 so can't be so bad


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

readimag said:


> Yeah I found with my soft boots I hated the feel of the hologram and ipo's there was to much slop. My boots are stiffer and I love it cause I have the response edge to edge and softer toe to tail in the holograms.


Thanks for the heads up! I never thought about using my Celsius boots with the Hologram.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nito said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I never thought about using my Celsius boots with the Hologram.


My mate does similar with his holograms, stiffer boot unless he's only riding park.

I'm thinking if I get the genesis i'll pick up a cheap pair of northwave decades or something stiff to use for more "freeride" days. Hopefully increase the responsiveness a tad.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Check out the Burton MalaVita's! Love mine!! Should suite you well


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You're grossly misusing the term freeride


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

JPOW said:


> Check out the Burton MalaVita's! Love mine!! Should suite you well


Ah, too late. I'd ordered the genesis already. Not too late to change mind but I'm sure the genesis will be fine. They have the same response rating as the vitas but just look so flimsy so I'll decide when I get them. 



bseracka said:


> You're grossly misusing the term freeride
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Apologies to have offended. Simply meant my version of freeride in which I want more reponse from a binding.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

You didn't offend anybody. I think you will love the Genesis while others will prefer different brands. It is not the easiest thing to be 100% satisfied with all your gear. It takes time - trial and error. Unfortunately, that can become pricy and that is why this forum is a good reference. After 2 years I am finally happy with my entire setup - all boards and all clothing. No more purchases for quite some time. Let us know how you like them!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> You didn't offend anybody. I think you will love the Genesis while others will prefer different brands. It is not the easiest thing to be 100% satisfied with all your gear. It takes time - trial and error. Unfortunately, that can become pricy and that is why this forum is a good reference. After 2 years I am finally happy with my entire setup - all boards and all clothing. No more purchases for quite some time. Let us know how you like them!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Yeah, I can already feel myself being sucked into this chronic need/want for more gear. Like you said, I wanna just be happy with my current gear and not want for anything - doubts = expensive $$$
Guessing you went through a lot before landing on your current setup

And yup will do. Should be here next week so I'll give them a ride!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> It is not the easiest thing to be 100% satisfied with all your gear. It takes time - trial and error. Unfortunately, that can become pricy and that is why this forum is a good reference. After 2 years I am finally happy with my entire setup - all boards and all clothing. No more purchases for quite some time. Let us know how you like them!:thumbsup:


well said.

i'm pretty upset about the cavalier use of the term "freeride" though.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Apologies to have offended. Simply meant my version of freeride in which I want more reponse from a binding.


It's not an offense issue, more of a knowledge thing. If you walk into a shop, or ask someone for/about freeride equipment, you will get something very different than all mt/all mt freestyle/dicking around gear.
ex of freeride bindings:
plates
raiden machines
burton diodes
salomon caliber
ride el hefe
flux dmcc
catek fr2 pro
union charger


----------

